# pct packgoats



## yankee (Jun 26, 2013)

Years back I heard of a swiss couple who were thru-hiking the pct with the assist of packgoats along the way. I don't recall their names, but does anyone know if they had kept a journal of their trek?
Eb


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

It was Sandy Eglie and Chris (?) They used two of our goats for the trip and had them up to 20 mile days. I don't believe they kept a journal.


----------



## gretchbr (Jul 23, 2012)

I'd love to read something about this myself - we're hoping to do the Oregon section with our pack-goat next summer (2014).


----------



## yankee (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd be interested to know how the adjustment from the daily thru-hike pace to goatpacking was for them. At what section did they switch to your goats?
Eb


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

Rex your goats musts have been in pretty good shape to keep up with the 20 mile days. Last year I did a out and back hike near mt. Jefferson on the pct and kept getting passed! These pct through hikers are moving pretty fast. I've always been pretty aggressive and I'm not used to being passed, but it happened a lot that weekend.


----------



## gretchbr (Jul 23, 2012)

My husband and I must slow our pace significantly when hiking with our goat - we've been working to keep him moving along, but it's clear that we'll just have to mosey more when we pack with him. It will probably work in our favor on the long trips, though, given that we're less likely to kill ourselves by pushing too hard if we've got this goat keeping us going at a more sane pace.... So I'm guessing we'll be doing 12-15 miles/day - the PCT through-hikers can do upwards of twice that much, so we'll be getting passed a LOT!


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

This a little of topic, but how is it that people can put daily life on hold for six months leave jobs, school, kids...... Behind to go for a 2600 mile walk about for about $6000? I have a hard enough time getting out of town for a week to go hunting.


----------



## yankee (Jun 26, 2013)

Off topic but i've heard this question before. My father and I thru hiked the pct in 2006. My wife and I are self employed which allowed for great flexibility and my dad retired as many thru hikers are. In 2012 (with farm sitters in place) my wife, both kids (16 & 10) and I attempted another PCT thru hike. What we learned of many other hikers; there were those who just graduated from college and were looking to "find themselves" (today's economy probably still looking), those who gave up their jobs and would deal with those realities once done, over eager kids who are trying to set some kind of meaningless speed record, folks that would search out sponsors to shave costs for the trip, and so forth. It's that "whatever it takes outlook" in order to experience 5-6 months of nomadic freedom.
Eb


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

That's interesting, I guess I can relate on a smaller scale since I've ran 2 marathons and until you've actually done it, it almost seems impossible. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## gretchbr (Jul 23, 2012)

*PCt and time*

In our case, my husband (who generally works long hours way too many days/week) gets a 3-month sabbatical next year - otherwise we certainly would not be able to carve 6 weeks out to walk the Oregon section of the PCT. Having a goal like that is pretty fun - gives us something to research, think about, plan for...who knows whether it will become a reality. At least we can aim for it! We'll need a "farm-sitter" to live here and take care of our other critters - hopefully will be able to work that out.


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

Good luck, I hope it all works out for you to do the Oregon section of the pct.


----------

